# WTBS-Atlanta locals



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

On my E* EPG, I see WTBS, Channel 17
now listed along with other Atlanta locals.
I already receive the national version of
"TBS" with my superstations subscription.
In order to receive WTBS, along with my
other locals E* says I will need a second
dish, which they supply for free.
My question? Would it be worth the trouble
of getting a second dish to receive what
can already get via the "Superstations"?
As far as I know the only difference between
the OTA WTBS and the Superstation is
during the spot breaks.


----------



## Neil Griffin (Jun 14, 2002)

I agree, there is not a difference other than the commercial breaks. But, in addition to WTBS-17, you would also be able to get WPBA-30, the other PBS station in Atlanta. Their schedule is different from Georgia Public Television's and they carry some shows that GPTV does not. I would imagine that WUVG-34 (Univision) and WATC-57 (religious) will eventually be available on the side satellite.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 30, 2002)

WTBS is not part of the supersstations. It is part of the basic package. Not sure that matters much but if you are paying for supers to get it I suppose it does.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

You are correct. It is not part of the 
"Supers" package. I'm not paying for
Supers to get TBS, I'm far more interested
in PIX, KWGN and KTLA. Still, I'm wondering
if getting the OTA version of TBS really
matters. As Neil points out, it might be
worth it not only for TBS but PBA and
other Atlanta locals. Thanks for the input!


----------

